# Injured fish 1 week after jumping out of tank. Please help, I'm desperate



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank:_ *3 gallons (recently upgraded- When she jumped it was out of a 1 gallon bowl)*_
Does it have a filter: _*Not currently operational. But in the process of fixing that*_
Does it have a heater: _*In the mail heading to me*_

What temperature is your tank: _*Not exactly sure, but no different than it's been for the 6 months I've had her. I also keep my room a little extra warm for her.*_

Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration: _*No*_
Does your Betta have tank mates:_ *No*_

*Food:*
What food brand do you use:_ *Aqueon*_
Do you feed flakes or pellets: _*Pellets*_
Freeze-dried: _*Unsure*_
How often do you feed your Betta: _*every day often spread out throughout the day*_
How much: _*Usually around 4-6 pellets- but past week she was not eating and then when she started eating, I've been giving her around 2 pellets per day.*_

*Maintenance:*
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change: _*approximately every other month.*_

What percentage of water did you change: _*Used to change all of it cause it was a bowl. I don't have my new routine set up for her tank quite yet.*_

What is the source of your water: _*Tap water*_

Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water: _*used to just wash everything in sink....*_

What additives do you use other than conditioner: _*Since she jumped: I began using some aquarium salt and some fin rot medicine*_

What brand of conditioner:_ *Before she jumped: Zoo Med Betta H2O Conditioner (then I ran out)--- Now I am using Tetra AquaSafe Monthy Condition.*_

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

_*Unknown, but in process of testing water this week. But the water in her tank is from the same water source iv been using for 7 months*_

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms: _*After she jumped*_

How has your Betta’s appearance changed: _*shown in pictures - less color- damaged scales- fraying fins & tail- pink discoloration- weird blue/white fuzz growth on side of the body- More pinky-red tips on her scales, some scales seem kind of pushed out and the fuzz appeared to be doing the pushing- top of the head has changed to a tan instead of blue- missing scales-*_

How has your Betta’s behavior changed: _*At first she was lethargic and more skittish and refused to eat. Now her behavior is mostly back to normal other than being a little less excited when she sees me... So less energy, but not as bad as it was.*_

Is your Betta still eating: _*Yes, but she didn't eat for the first 4 days after her jump and I am not currently feeding her as much as I usually do. Cause she might be struggling with constipation.*_

Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? _*Yes. I moved her out of her one-gallon bowl into a 3-gallon tank. I added appropriate amounts of aquarium salt and a full 4-day treatment of some fin rot medicine with Doxycycline Hyclate as the active ingredient. I also covered the tank with a scarf for the first few days because I read that It could help with stress to be in a dark place. I've also been changing about 1/5th of the water almost every other day. I also didn't fill her new tank all the way because she seemed to be struggling to swim to the top to get air and made sure her silk plants were at the right height to support her near the top of the water.*_

Does your Betta have any history of being ill: _*No, she used to have horizontal stress lines when I got her. But after I moved her out of her previous half-gallon bowl, into her gallon bowl, and got her silk plants and moss balls, the stress lines disappeared.*_

How long have you owned your Betta? _*I have owned her for about 7 months*_

Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased: _*I did not purchase her, she was bought by a friend of mine about a year before I adopted her. She seemed healthy other than stress lines from being in too small of an environment.*


I have a female crowntail betta fish. She jumped out of her tank for the first time ever last week. I don't know how long she had been out of water. I thought she was dead, but 30 minutes later she was moving her fins again. I think her fins got so dehydrated that they kind of started to fall off. She refused to eat for a few days (thankfully she's eating now) Then she developed some weird fuzz on one side of her. It looked like scale rot and I treated it with some aquarium salt and a full 4-day treatment of some fin rot medicine with Doxycycline Hyclate as the active ingredient. However, her scales are still not looking right and I am at a loss as to what else I can do._

*update*****
_She has lost even more pigment throughout the day today. Just added more close-up photos of the main injury that is worrying me right now..... Should I consider putting her back in her 1-gallon bowl until she recovers? At least I know that everything in there was healthy... The new tank is from a friend, I washed it thoroughly, but I'm just desperate to try anything that might help.... or maybe another round of the fin rot medicine?..._

This is what she looks like when she's healthy









This is what she looks like right after she jumped (notice white/blue fuzz on her side right below her dorsal fin which I suspected was scale rot)








And this is what she looks like today (just over a week since she jumped) where the fuzz used to be now looks pink and inflamed... possibly missing some scales there...










These are more close up shots specifically on her damaged scales where I suspect scale rot.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I am not sure how to help. Someone should arrive to help soon!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

She looks like a marble and changing colors.....but not sure about fin rot, I have never experienced that. What if any medications do you have on hand?


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

MABetta said:


> She looks like a marble and changing colors.....but not sure about fin rot, I have never experienced that. What if any medications do you have on hand?


 I don't have any other medications on hand other than what I listed I used so far, which is: the fin rot medicine and aquarium salt. She might be marble, I have no idea. I'm just worried because she's always been a lot darker than she is right now.


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

I would appreciate any advice anyone has to offer


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

I really doubt it's fin rot. You should probably stop medication and instead try plain decaffeinated rooibos tea or Indian almond leaves. they both have antibacterial and anti-fungal properties. I believe @RussellTheShihTzu knows more about them and can tell you how to prepare and 'dose' them. Your betta looks very bloated as well. Best of luck!


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Here is another photo from a few days ago that show the fuzz that I thought might be scale rot a bit better


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> I really doubt it's fin rot. You should probably stop medication and instead try plain decaffeinated rooibos tea or Indian almond leaves. they both have antibacterial and anti-fungal properties. I believe @RussellTheShihTzu knows more about them and can tell you how to prepare and 'dose' them. Your betta looks very bloated as well. Best of luck!


 Thank you Ill reach out to them. Im also concerned about the bloating, but unsure what to do other than limiting food


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

How long was your betta out of water? And what type of surface did she land on?


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> How long was your betta out of water? And what type of surface did she land on?


I don't know how long she was out of water. I just happened to notice her laying on a canvas that I had painted a while ago that was laying on my desk next to her bowl. By the time I noticed her she was completely stiff. I put her back in the water but she didn't really move and I thought she was dead for about 30 minutes (I even started making her a little fish coffin) Then she started to move her fins.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

When you found her was she dried? It almost appears like she may have stuck to whatever she landed on. Female bettas often look bloated when they are holding eggs however, she looks pretty bloated to me.
I am not too sure what meds to suggest, if any but I do think she could benefit from some Indian Almond leaf or plain decaf roobois tea. You can put them right in the tank or brew them like you would any tea to make it darker. Make sure you let the water cool and treat it with conditioner before you put it in the tank. It is calming but it also has antibacterial and anti fungal properties.
she needs very clean water. I would change 25% of the water daily until she is feeling better. To properly clean the tank, you need to get a syphon. Stick the syphon deep into the substrate and wait until the water runs clear, then move to a new spot.
It is my feeling that the fuzz is related to the injury and I’m not convinced she needs meds but maybe @Veloran or @KekeTheBettaDoc will have some different thoughts on that.
I would also maybe discontinue use of meds or salt until advised by someone with experience.


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> When you found her was she dried? It almost appears like she may have stuck to whatever she landed on. Female bettas often look bloated when they are holding eggs however, she looks pretty bloated to me.
> I am not too sure what meds to suggest, if any but I do think she could benefit from some Indian Almond leaf or plain decaf roobois tea. You can put them right in the tank or brew them like you would any tea to make it darker. Make sure you let the water cool and treat it with conditioner before you put it in the tank. It is calming but it also has antibacterial and anti fungal properties.
> she needs very clean water. I would change 25% of the water daily until she is feeling better. To properly clean the tank, you need to get a syphon. Stick the syphon deep into the substrate and wait until the water runs clear, then move to a new spot.
> It is my feeling that the fuzz is related to the injury and I’m not convinced she needs meds but maybe @Veloran or @KekeTheBettaDoc will have some different thoughts on that.


she was definitely dry to the touch when I picked her up. But I was also panicking so I am not the most reliable for information in that moment lol. Could the acrylic paint that she landed on do that?


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rebadkah said:


> she was definitely dry to the touch when I picked her up. But I was also panicking so I am not the most reliable for information in that moment lol. Could the acrylic paint that she landed on do that?


was it not fully dry when you think she landed on it?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

When they dry on a surface their scales can tear when we pick them up. She could be regenerating her scales and slime coat. For my injured fish I always give them super clean water and Indian Almond leaves. Sometimes that’s all you can do and hope for the best.


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> was it not fully dry when you think she landed on it?


the canvas had been dry for over a 3 weeks


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Overall, I think her fins and tail, and energy seem to be improving. I am most worried about how drastically her coloring is deteriorating and changing. The injury on her side I don't even know if it's getting better or staying the same, or just changing.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

They do lose colour when they are under stress so she may just need time.
When she is in her new tank and feeling better, I’d give her tank a 50% water change twice a week. A 1 gal bowl you want to do 50% every other day. Also if you are able to get her a heater for her new home I think that would help a lot.
I’m sorry I can’t offer more in the med department. Meds are illegal in Canada for about 5 years but even when they weren’t I rarely used them. We have members who are much more knowledge than myself.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rebadkah said:


> the canvas had been dry for over a 3 weeks


Then the acrylic shouldn't have been toxic or damaging other than physically scraping her as she probably tried to flop away.


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Then the acrylic shouldn't have been toxic or damaging other than physically scraping her as she probably tried to flop away.


okay, I'm glad to hear that and that definitely makes sense. Thank you


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not good with meds. So take this with a grain of salt . . . .

I see two issues
1. She is bloated and if she is always like that, it may be irreversible (sorry). 
Not really sure how to treat bloat other than severely reduce amount per feeding, but add frequency to ensure she gets needed nutrition.
2. Result from jumping. Since I only have "general" meds here, so all I know is anti fungal meds. I'm not sure if there are meds to help with cell growth. But as long as her wounds doesn't get infected, she should heal. Warm clean water and perhaps Aq salt may also help avoid infection.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

How is her mobility? Does she swim any worse than she used to?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there! I am here to help you. Okay, so upgrading to the 3 gal and purchasing the filter and heater will definitely help. What I'm wondering is after her jump parts of her fins/scales didn't have enough "wetness" and blood flow and started to die off. Or like Sara said they got stuck when they dried out and ripped off. If that is the case, we have to let the dead parts of her fins fall off and wait for them to regrow. This would also explain the fungus. Again, this isn't a for sure diagnosis but an idea of what may be going on.

She is pretty bloated, has she always looked like that? She could also just be a really eggy female in which case there really isn't much you can do. I had an eggy female and fasting never helped and she seemed healthy enough and it eventually went down after I bred her.


Like Sara said, 50% water change every other day as well as IAL and some Stress Coat will help her heal. If you have never tested the water and are getting a whole new filter, make sure to run a fish in cycle. Here is a helpful link: Emergency: Performing a Fish-in Cycle The RIGHT Way - FishLab and you can also check out the Cycling Stickies at the top of the "Care" section.

I would try getting your hands on some fin and body cure to help with her scales and fungus. Methylene blue baths could also be useful (I use paraguard). Preform 1x daily MB baths and dose the Fin and Body Cure according to the box. I hope this helps


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Asbofish said:


> How is her mobility? Does she swim any worse than she used to?


 She seemed to struggle the first few days after the jump. But her mobility seems fine now


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh good I'm glad to hear her mobility has returned, a friend of mine had a jumped Betta but sadly he really struggled to swim after, I hope with enough time she'll make a full recovery.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, so I think much of it has been covered.
Does she still have the white fuzz on her side where she was injured?

From the first picture, it looks like she scraped herself pretty good.
You need to keep her water pristine while she heals, 50% changes a couple times a week (every other day would be better but understandable if you don't have the time).
Aquarium salt was a good start, don't use it for more than 10 days.
As mentioned you can do some Methylene Blue dips before we look at any other meds. If there still is white fuzz, we can also start on some fungus medication.

I'm not sure about the bloating, once we get past the immediate injury, we can try some Epsom salt to see if it is bloating or egginess.


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Veloran said:


> Hi, so I think much of it has been covered.
> Does she still have the white fuzz on her side where she was injured?
> 
> From the first picture, it looks like she scraped herself pretty good.
> ...


 pretty sure most of the white fuzz is gone now. Also thank you for the heads up on the aquarium salt, Ill definitely make sure I don't use it for more than 10 days. I started today by replacing half the water as you recommended. Her scales on the none injured side have more pigment back in them today. And I can see the clear/white edges on her fins and tail that I read indicate them re-growing.


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi there! I am here to help you. Okay, so upgrading to the 3 gal and purchasing the filter and heater will definitely help. What I'm wondering is after her jump parts of her fins/scales didn't have enough "wetness" and blood flow and started to die off. Or like Sara said they got stuck when they dried out and ripped off. If that is the case, we have to let the dead parts of her fins fall off and wait for them to regrow. This would also explain the fungus. Again, this isn't a for sure diagnosis but an idea of what may be going on.
> 
> She is pretty bloated, has she always looked like that? She could also just be a really eggy female in which case there really isn't much you can do. I had an eggy female and fasting never helped and she seemed healthy enough and it eventually went down after I bred her.
> 
> ...


I think she has almost always been pretty bloated. But I'm not sure how she was when her first owners bought her. I hope this isn't a silly question, but what is AIL, and what's the difference between a water conditioner and stress coat?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't think of anything more to add to what's already been advised. 

IAL is Indian Almond Leaves. It and plain Rooibos Tea are herbals that have antibacterial and antifungal properties. They also have soothing properties and are a part of Bettas' natural habitat. Rooibos you can find in most grocery stores and health food stores. If they have flavored, do not get that; you want the plain. I would start using immediately as they are okay to use with other medications. Her tank should be this color or darker









One thing I would mention is, contrary to the FishLab link, fish-in cycling _does not end_ in dead fish; so don't let it scare you or add to the stress you are already experiencing. Fish-in is perfectly safe. As a matter of fact, doing 50% water changes will keep her water safe until you get a new or fix the current filter.

Here is the Forum's fish-in tutorial CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial

StressCoat is a water conditioner.


----------



## Rebadkah (Apr 13, 2021)

Update** Her fins and tail are growing back nicely. Her coloring is much improved, and even her wound on her side seems to be a bit better. Also after fasting her a bit, her bloating has gone down a bit too. I also finally received her new water heater in the mail along with a water thermometer. So far I have just been replacing 50% of her water every other day. The first few days I continued with aquarium salt, but then stopped after I have completed 9 days total of use. I am currently in the process of acquiring the tea that was recommended. I kinda live in the middle of nowhere so I need to order it. 
I want to send a big thank you to everyone who helped me! I felt a lot less frantic knowing what I can do to help her.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Great job! So happy to hear she is improving!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Great, that's what we like to hear. 
Keep an eye on her over the next couple of days and let us know if anything changes.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Glad to hear! Keep sending updates


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

I agree with @KekeTheBettaDoc advice!

Its really great you are upgrading her tank, changing you water change schedule, getting a heater etc! I really hope she gets better.


----------

